# Bladder Scan in the ER



## sherryc (Apr 26, 2010)

Our Er docs are performing bladder scans in the ER. They do not own the equipment just performing and reading the scan.  What is the appropriate code I should be using for the doc?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Apr 26, 2010)

We use 51798 with the ICD-9 Procedure code 89.29


----------



## sherryc (Apr 26, 2010)

Are you coding for hospital charges or just the doctor?  I need code for the doctor only.
Thanks,


----------



## JulesofColorado (Apr 29, 2010)

For the doc a bladder scan would be considered a limited retroperitoneal scan (76775). Use of this CPT code requires permanently recorded images and a final, written report.  There is an excellent article posted in the tips and resources blog by the American College of Emergency Physicians.  You can find the article by doing a search on "ultrasound coding and reimbursement."


----------

